# GFI Faxmaker services



## burijon (Sep 27, 2006)

Windows Server 2003
Faxmaker 12

I'd like to create a batch file to automatically kill and start the Microsoft Fax service and the 2 GFI Faxmaker services. GFI has a Fax Server service and a Message Transfer Agent MTA.

The Microsoft Fax service must be running first for the GFI services to run correctly. 

I've tried the usual Net Stop/Start and the SC services commands. Problem is Windows doesn't think the service is actually installed. I can see it in the registry and it shows in the services MMC.

It will stop and start them with taskkill /im /f but they are then running as .exes versus the actual Windows Service. Taskkill does work for the Microsoft Fax service and GFI services but the START command only loads the Microsoft service for fax. The GFI services with the START command run as if they are launching an app. Checking the services MMC shows the Microsoft Fax service has started but not the 2 GFI services.

Any got any ideas for me?

I want to schedule a batch file to run as these services hose up frequently. If I can schedule a batch to run that will keep help desk calls to a minimum.

Here's what I have so far:

taskkill /im fmservic.exe /f (GFI)
taskkill /im fmsgwinet.exe /f (GFI)
taskkill /im fxssvc.exe /f (MS Fax)

start fxssvc.exe

The above works 100% but I need to figure out how to start GFI as true services and not an application start.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Whats the reason behind doing this? 

Cheers


----------



## burijon (Sep 27, 2006)

The reason behind this is the MS Fax service is flaky. The GFI fax must see the MS fax service running first before it will run properly. If I can batch it to kill all services and then restart in order then I can schedule it as a task.

All I need now is how to find out which command or switch to use to launch the GFI services.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

See if the following works:

taskkill /im fmservic.exe /f (GFI)
taskkill /im fmsgwinet.exe /f (GFI)
taskkill /im fxssvc.exe /f (MS Fax)

start fxssvc.exe
net start "GFI FAXmaker Fax Server"
net start "GFI FAXmaker Message Transfer Agent"

I have GFI FaxMaker running on one of our servers and I dont have a problem with it. Set the Service recovery for the MS Fax Service to 1Minute and the Service recovery for GFI FaxMaker to two minutes.

Strangly though, I cant even see the MS Fax Service on my Server... Which GFI version do you have?


Dave


----------



## burijon (Sep 27, 2006)

Faxmaker version 12.

It ran fine for years and years then one day it died. Reinstalling would only work with the addition of the MS Fax services. Prior to its death it ran just like yours does without the MS Fax issue.

With your guidance I was able to figure out the rest of the sequence:

taskkill /im fmservic.exe /f
taskkill /im fmgwinet.exe /f
taskkill /im fxssvc.exe /f

net start "fax"
net start "GFI FAXmaker Fax Server"
net start "GFI FAXmaker Message Transfer Agent"


And it works! I have scheduled it to run once a day as our fax server would go almost 7 days without issue.

Thank you very much!


----------

